# Old and Hate Change! And Windows 10



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I just updated to windows 10.. The only thing I hate more than change is more change. I by no means pretend to know much more about computers than how to turn one on, get Email. fined the forum and work in a few photo programs. But even my basic knowledge seems obsolete today. My wife said that my verbal assault on the computer would have embarrassed my Marine Corp Drill instructor. Sadly she may be right. OH well.Tomorrow is another day! I will learn some more of what I do not understand today. But it is a pain in the A--!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just went through the same crap with adding 10. Nothing is where it was and have been fiddling around trying to figure it out since Microsoft decided I needed 10 and downloaded it. I don't think I asked for the upgrade, been clicking the X on the blue upgrade box for months. Turned the PC on Sunday and pop up told me 10 was scheduled to download on Monday???? Wife said she didn't ask for it either. Young guy across the street is I/T guy for the local Hospital he says try out 10 for a few days if I can't figure it out he will change us back to 7 which is what we had. I hate change too, just cause something is old don't mean it's bad!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

I also have changed wondering why now ? supposed to be easy rubbish windows dosnt support my ancient printer so its chnage it at a cost or take it to the shop and see if he can do it at a cost ?

Bloody things i was happy with the old system it worked for me so why did i allow myself to be coned by all the hipe you get .You would think we wouldknow better at out age ,if its not broken why change it


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I leave the computer off most of the day. But turn it on in the evening. Runs at night. I had a message saying I was scheduled for 10 up grade I thought I said NO. But came in Sunday and it was updated also. A very good friend who owns a IT company and computer store told me that at slowly you will start to find that new programs will not run on the older windows version or only run minimal versions. I will learn what I need to know it will just be a pain.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm ok I got a Mac. as the saying goes "use a mac you wont go back"


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Don't feel bad. This kindle is the most technologically advanced thing I own. If I need my wife's laptop she has to turn it on and navigate for me! Heck, I still have an old rotary phone with a twelve foot cord on the wall!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Batakali said:


> Don't feel bad. This kindle is the most technologically advanced thing I own. If I need my wife's laptop she has to turn it on and navigate for me! Heck, I still have an old rotary phone with a twelve foot cord on the wall!


FWIW, my MIL had a rotary phone. I saw her phone bills after she passed away, and it appeared that she was paying $900 a year to maintain the phone companies last mechanical switch.

My wife and I still have only a land line, much to our children's frustration. We are both rather happy to not have to answer a phone unless we are sitting not far from it, instead of driving, walking, shopping, etc.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

CV3 said:


> I leave the computer off most of the day. But turn it on in the evening. Runs at night. I had a message saying I was scheduled for 10 up grade I thought I said NO. But came in Sunday and it was updated also. A very good friend who owns a IT company and computer store told me that at slowly you will start to find that new programs will not run on the older windows version or only run minimal versions. I will learn what I need to know it will just be a pain.


I'm running an older Mac. Its performance is still fine, tho' the hardware is at the edge of what is considered adequate. When Apple switched to net upgrades, I avoided doing so for several years because my network connection was so slow that it might have taken 4 - 5 days just to do the download, and the connection was rarely stable for that amount of time. Eventually, the box started acting weird, so the next time the upgrade came up, I let it happen. Only took 6 hours, and another 4 to re-index the drive contents. Then, 3 - 4 old programs completely failed.

I've since added in some open-source software. While the capabilities are on a par w. commercial programs from 5 - 6 years ago, they are free, and still being developed.

I'm turning into something of an old fud, technology-wise. Somewhat strange. I was programming in Fortran in the late 60's, had two good friends who were building their own 1st computers from components in the late 70's. Being strapped for cash till the mid-80's, I had to make do w. spending lots of time w. friends who had C-64s. Bought an Amiga in 86, started writing BASIC programs, toke Unix lessons at work. Eventually had a few small articles published on 3-D modeling, and ended up writing and upgrading the database at work. Did support for both Windows (eww) and Macs, and briefly, NeXTs.

Now, rarely feel any excitement over the new tech. Again, to the irritation of some of my kids, who make their livelihood in IT. Mostly get PO'ed when tiny interface changes upset my habits. Sigh.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Since i changed to windows 10 i am beging to hate these machines they come up with error messages that may as well come from the planet mars

If these companies think there so smart why cant the thing correct itself or why is it wrong in the 1st place

I would go miles out of my way to see a steam engine and look at the amazing design and elegance it has but I wouldn't look twice at the latest gadgets

People just use these things in the middle of a meal whilst enjoying a evening out or a family round the table the most annoying thing ever invented , but as i hang my head in shame to admit I have one not through choice but family practical reasons

a grumpy old man


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I refuse to get a "smart" phone as I am not going to turn into one of those people glued to a device. It aggravates the hail out of me when my nieces, nephews and grandchildren have their face buried in the "smart" phone when we are at a family function. Personally I think those devices are contributing to the downfall of society. Nobody talks anymore, send a text. Spend family time with your head buried in the phone. Just plain rude!!!!!!! End of rant..........

Now I'll go back to trying to figure out how to get my printer to work since the latest technology from Microsoft won't let my printer work!! :growl:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I have a computer that's at least 10 years old and still running XP. It's slowly getting more buggy and slow. I think my next change will be to Linux. Get out of the MS ratrace altogether.

Computers, cars and phones all have one thing in common.

People don't just accept planned obsolescence, they go out of their way to support it.

I like old all mechanical and simple electric machines. The old stuff was made to last forever and anyone could work on them. Electronics are designed to fail after a certain amount of time and are almost always more expensive to fix than to replace.

Consumer economics at it's worst.

Rodney


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

I hear you all loud and clear!

I have been dealing with technological problems since the middle of last year when the hard drive in my laptop went bad. Just after I got it fixed Windows' 10 upgraded and, like all of you, I got back on the learning curve. That is a mighty steep hill to climb. The only way to deal with it is to face each issue one at a time.

I had all really great cellphone carrier. It only cost me $5.00 per month. Unfortunately, they went out of business last month. I guess their rates were too low to sustain themselves.

My land line was with AT&T but I checked into Magic Jack and switched over. It cost me less than $3.00 per month and I can call anywhere in the U.S. or Canada and anytime, no limit. The quality is great and can't beat the price.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

My old laptop w/ Win7 crashed and died this winter. I got a new one, but yeah it only came w/ Win10. It's pretty annoying. . . it doesn't seem to be an improvement on anything; unless you get excited at giving voice commands to a feminine voice. "Cortana, find me a photo of an English Shepard!" Myself, I refuse to engage in that foolishness. I never use it. Apparently, you can use your laptop like a note book. Why do I want to tap on the screen when I have a perfectly good keyboard to use?

I have found that as soon as I open the screen there is a page where you can chose different items to visit; weather, games, Netflix, et cetra. At the bottom of the screen in the search box, I choose AOL, which is the home page I always used before. I don't like the browser that comes with Win10, so I installed FireFox and everything works pretty well for me. Not 100%, there is still some things that are new.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A true grumpy old mens topic

nothing like a good old grump


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

There are a lot of things on the computer that can drive you mad. Fortunately for me, Cortana and Windows speech recognition has been a godsend. I use Cortana to search for things easily and I use speech recognition to dictate my e-mail and longer posts. It can be a little slow and frustrating, especially when he doesn't understand what you're saying. It beats the alternative which is using the knuckles of my Pinkie fingers to type. I'm sure voice recognition technology will continue to advance and improve and make it easier to use.


----------

